# Folding frame hinge help needed - Dahon specific (if that makes a difference)



## seadragonpisces (9 Aug 2013)

Anyone know about frame hinge maintenance on Dahon bikes, specifically Jetstream versions??

Bought a 2011 Jetstream but guess because it was sat unused in the box for about 2-3 years the frame hinge has more or less seized. I took it to a bike shop for a set up/service and expected the hinge to loosen up a bit but it hasn’t and it’s a real faff to fold and unfold and I must look like a real t**t huffing and puffing. 

Any maintenance tips I can try and work out, because otherwise option 2 is to replace with a brand new kit?

Many thanks


----------



## StuAff (9 Aug 2013)

Having the same problem with Chutney (my Speed Pro TT)- it's not been folded pretty much since I got it (a couple of years). Similar efforts required. Tried adjusting it, no joy. Hopefully my LBS will sort it. You might have more luck with adjusting the EX's hinge... http://site.nycewheels.com/Document...on-mup8-folding-bike-service-instructions.pdf


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Aug 2013)

Sorry can't help you bust just to say be careful.

If you should do anything yourself, check and check - Dahon is/was notorious for changing specs and that applies to the hinge.

Any adjustments should be small small, adjust and try, adjust and try.


In view of the importance of the hinge I consider the "book" that came with my Dahon to be a disgrace.

I was so worried about damaging mine that I didn't touch it for ages.

A Dahon dealer I spoke to was honest enough to say that they had bust one or two themselves.

Luckily my hinge (and me) survived.

I have a Speed Pro like Stuaff but different model.
Possibly a different hinge.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (10 Aug 2013)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry can't help you bust just to say be careful.
> 
> If you should do anything yourself, check and check - Dahon is/was notorious for changing specs and that applies to the hinge.


 

Great advice ^^^. Very easy to mess up (yourself or by the shop, unless they are a Dahon specialist).



seadragonpisces said:


> Any maintenance tips I can try and work out, because otherwise option 2 is to replace with a brand new kit?


 

Below is probably what it looks like inside and might give you some idea of how they interconnect. IME for at least some of them extraction of the main stainless steel spindle is by pulling a correct sized screw that needs to be screwed into one end of the spindle (after removing grub screw that keeps the spindle in place). Alloy corrosion around the spindle or bent spindle are probably common reasons for a tight (and embarrassingly noisy) hinge, and why lubrication won't cure.


----------



## fabregas485 (10 Aug 2013)

Without knowing anything about it, I would say try either a little WD40 or oil, and work the hinge. Adjusting is fine, but once something has started to work its way loose again, you could end up with something way too loose and ends up needing to be tightened again.

If this does not work, its more than likely bent in some manner.


----------



## seadragonpisces (12 Aug 2013)

Thanks, not sure what the LSB did on the hinge, if anything. I don’t really want to fiddle with it too much, I just assumed maybe it needed a good session of opening and closing with some lubrication (that sounded rude, sorry !!)

Opening and closing a total pain, no understatement, my legs and arms are bruised.

Let’s see if I can work some WD40 magic (or its sod it and then replace the whole hinge set up as I am not a very patient person).


----------



## Mile195 (12 Aug 2013)

I use Plusgas on seized parts - it's better than WD40, as I believe it's thinner.

When I moved into my house, the stopcock hadn't been touched probably for the best part of 40 years. I put plus gas on it twice a day for 10 days and eventually managed to unseize it.

While that's not a bicycle hinge, the same principle applies. As has already been said, do not force it. Keep applying lubricant and a bit more pressure and eventually it should free up.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (12 Aug 2013)

IME penetrating oil has never worked for this problem. As indicated earlier, when it gets so bad I believe the cause is usually either a bent spindle or alloy corrosion - the spindle is stainless steel, while the frame is alloy. As Sheldon indicated penetrating oil is almost useless against aluminium oxide, while on the other hand ammonia, which dissolves aluminium oxide, might work - but I have never tried it.


----------



## seadragonpisces (15 Aug 2013)

I will try the ammonia things but Sheldon doesnt explain how you use it. I can buy some off amazon but do i stick it in a spray bottle or something, do I dilute it first with water, any views???


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (16 Aug 2013)

Health Warning - I have never tried it, but if I were you I would probably drip it down the hinge spindle when the bike is turned upside down, while opening and closing the hinge to work the ammonia solution (usually diluted as sold, last I bought some from a little hardware shop, boots might have it too) into whatever gap there is. It is a hazardous material so do handle with great care.


----------



## evo456 (29 Aug 2013)

You can try using 3in1 high penertrant spray, works for me when my car allow is stuck on the wheel hub, and doesn't carry the health risks of ammonia....


----------

